# Ariens Snow Blower ST 2+2 idle problems



## jbrown7441 (Feb 4, 2008)

OK, i figured out how to post a new thread. Sorry for posting to someone elses post. I have a few questions. I have an Ariens snow blower that i inherited. Unfortunately i also inherited its problems. It will start right up, but when i try to take the choke off it will run really good for a moment and then will completely die unless i flip the choke back on. I don't know much about small engines, but am good with the ole tool box and not afraid of diving in. Are there any manuals that correspond with this motor? I found numbers similar to "H30-35359R SER 6162B" Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

You can find service manual covering your engine at:
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf
3 to 11 HP 4 cycle L Head
Enter 35359R at site:
http://www.landscapepower.com/tecumseh_partslists.html
for engine IPL.
Sounds like carb is due for a good cleaning.
thanks,


----------



## jbrown7441 (Feb 4, 2008)

You rock!!! Thanks for the great info. It's just what I was looking for.


----------



## jbrown7441 (Feb 4, 2008)

Snow season is back and so am I. I did an overhaul (if that's what it's called) on the carburator. I purchased a overhaul kit from a local dealer, and replaced everything in it and cleaned the body with solvent. I thought it was working fine, but when I started it up this winter, although it ran fine and idled fine, when I engaged the auger, it stalls everytime. It's like it is either not getting any air, or fuel one or the other but only after I engage the auger, it will idle fine. Any clue or direction and my back would be eternally grateful!!!

i also noticed that i can get it to engage the auger at full throttle with choke off, but when i thrust it into snow it immediately stalls. this is after substantial warm up time.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I posted my opinion on your "Old Snowblower Stalls" Thread.
Dean


----------

